# Chris Benoit's Doctor Sentenced to Jail Time



## Clark Kent (May 13, 2009)

*Chris Benoit's Doctor Sentenced to Jail Time
By Bryan R - 05-12-2009 03:23 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

For me the sentence isn't strong enough but at least it is some time in jail for the guy.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/200....ap/index.html

I am still saddened about this case - such a waste of 3 lives!!


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

